# the old green cadet uniforms from the late 70s to mid 80s



## edwardsjoey96 (6 Nov 2010)

Was there a separate uniform for the female cadets or did they use the same uniform as the male cadets? Where can I find some pictures that shows the cadet uniforms in detail?


----------



## marshall sl (6 Nov 2010)

Try here,loads of photos from the 40s to now.    http://www.armycadethistory.com/


----------



## edwardsjoey96 (6 Nov 2010)

thanks. even though its great to look back and see all the cadets and the camps, finding detailed information about the differences between the female cadet uniforms and the male cadet uniforms, well you cant see them very well.


----------



## edwardsjoey96 (7 Nov 2010)

1. was there a difference between the female cadet uniform jackets and the male cadet uniforms?
and
2. was there a female cadet uniform pants or did they wear the woman's uniform pants/work dress uniform pants?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 Nov 2010)

In the slightly more than one and a half days since you became a member on this site, you've started five four threads that (in essence) were about the same thing (the fifth thread could even be related to the same subject).  As well, you've already been noticed for your failure to adhere to the site guidelines.  Not a very auspicious start.

The scattergun approach (throwing out many small poorly articulated questions) to gathering information is not well received on this means.  We prefer more focused discussion here, so I would suggest that you confine all these questions about uniforms and equipment (cadet or otherwise) to one thread (or search for and find an existing thread that is already discussing the subject).  If there is a specific reason for your questions in this thread and at
-  converting female shoe size with military size
-  Mid 1980s CFB Cornwallis basic training manual (the red book)
-  two of questions about the cadets from the mid 1970s to mid 1980s
-  P82 Rucksack and Web Gear
it would assist us in providing the information you seek (and possibly reverse the opinion that many may share with me that you should be ignored in the hope you'll go away and stop bothering us).

Perhaps a Mod can combine all your related questions into one thread so we know where to go to ignore you (in case you don't modify your posting style).


----------



## my72jeep (7 Nov 2010)

edwardsjoey96 said:
			
		

> 1. was there a difference between the female cadet uniform jackets and the male cadet uniforms?
> and
> 2. was there a female cadet uniform pants or did they wear the woman's uniform pants/work dress uniform pants?



A1. Yes. Female jackets buttoned opposite to male jackets.
A2. Yes.  The uniforms were male and female.  The female pants had no belt loops, and the front pockets were sewn on the outside of the pants.  No rear pockets.
A3.  Female shirts had roundish collar points and no pockets.


----------

